# ** June Babies <3 **



## Lizzieeeee x

Well there is a may babies thread and a august babies thread so i made a june babies thread :). Because i would like to speak to ladies who are having their babies in June :D xx

*4-Deee[Riley]
5-Lizzie, LOZANDEVIE
6-Stuffymuffy
10-sarah0108
11-Chocaccino
12-haley09, bmeans26
14-Lind3e, Chelalala
15-dnw_lvs_mjc, chazzette
16-Jordan_mum94
17-fruitcaz
21-nightkd
26-Kirsty90
*
So when is your june bump due and is it a boy, girl or not finding out ?


----------



## ~RedLily~

i was wondering if someone would make a june thread.
im due on the 26th and having a girl. im probably the last in june.


----------



## haley09

june 12 with a baby girl :)


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

All girls so far :)


----------



## Lind3e

im due on 14th - not finding out the sex though, not long left to go now girls :O :D


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

I know i can't wait :)


----------



## stuffymuffy

I'm due June 6th with a surprise :)


----------



## chocaccino

I'm due June the 11th :) xxx with a suprise


----------



## leoniebabey

If i go over my due date i could have a june baby! Im hoping i dont though
(not that theres anything wrong with a june baby :rofl: ) i just want him here on time


----------



## ~RedLily~

one more week until we can say we're due next month :)


----------



## haley09

I can't wait to get her out of me, June can't come any faster!


----------



## chelalala

I'm due on the 14th and having a baby girl (or so they say)! :)


----------



## stuffymuffy

chocaccino said:


> I'm due June the 11th :) xxx with a suprise

Yay other young mummy on team yellow :)


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

due the 15th with a girl =)


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

Kirsty90 said:


> one more week until we can say we're due next month :)

:D 1 week on wednesday (my birthday) until i can say its exactly a month till m little girl is due :D


----------



## chocaccino

Look at all the pink!!!!! :)


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

I know :haha: i think june might be a girls month :)


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

Just thought i would tell you all, i am 34 weeks today :)


----------



## haley09

I swear between my MIL and my boyfriend and his aunts fiance i will be in labor soon! lol everything is going out of hand :haha:


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

I don't think i am going go into labour i think this baby might kick her self out ! :D


----------



## haley09

Lol I know how you feel, she never stops kicking me! but i love it :)


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

I love it ! But it really does hurt when she kicks me in my ribs xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

i havent had kicks in the ribs yet but i suppose i am a few weeks behind. ive just had the massive turns lol.


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

i am sure you will be kicked in the ribs soon :haha:


----------



## haley09

Being kicked in the ribs hurt :haha: but I haven't had to many of those. but I've had a lot of limbs poking out and my OH looked petrified when he saw it


----------



## Jordans_Mom94

Im due June the 16th And im Having a Boy.

i Havent really had a lot of limbs poking out but he's in my ribs all the time.
And that is so uncomfortable.!


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

What has everyone been up to today ?


----------



## chocaccino

Kirsty90 said:


> i havent had kicks in the ribs yet but i suppose i am a few weeks behind. ive just had the massive turns lol.

Just you wait till you wake up with bruised ribs!!! Xxx


----------



## chocaccino

Jordans_mom94 your bump is beautiful!! Xxx


----------



## stuffymuffy

My bubs LOVE my ribs, I swear one these days my LO is going to break one of them lol


----------



## sarah0108

oh i wanna join :)

boy, june 10th x x


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

i swear this little girl is trying to push her way out already! shes really low i had an ultrasound on wed and they couldnt even see my cervix because shes so low! today ive been getting really bad sharp pains down there.


----------



## bmeans26

June 12th with a boy :)


----------



## haley09

aw we are due the same day bmeans


----------



## nightkd

I'm due sometime between the 18th and 21st :lol: I tell everyone the 21st though...and she is a little girl. :)

xx


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

Who is going to give LO dummies ?​


----------



## ~RedLily~

i am but only for bedtime or when lo needs settling. i wasnt sure about giving her a dummy at first but thought better a dummy i can take off her than her start sucking her thumb.


----------



## haley09

I want to but my MIL who i live with is sooooooo against them becausethey apparently mess the baby's teeth up?


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

I am for bedtime and to help soothe her when she is unsettled :)
xxxx


----------



## chazzette

15th June with a girl baby :)


----------



## stuffymuffy

I won't be giving a pacifier to LO at first just because I'm gong to be breastfeeding and I don't to cause nipple confusion. But once BF is established and if LO will take it I'll give a pacifier.


----------



## nightkd

We're going to have dummies/pacifiers in the house, so if LO is unsettled we have another option to try. They also reduce the risk of SIDS when used at night. :)

xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

nightkd said:


> We're going to have dummies/pacifiers in the house, so if LO is unsettled we have another option to try. *They also reduce the risk of SIDS when used at night. *
> 
> xx

I overheard someone in the store the other day mention that so I just looked it up and it's absolutely true, there's medical data to support it :thumbup:


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

Yeh, that is another reason why we are giving them to LO xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

Anyone using one of those movement monitors? The ones that monitor the baby's breathing and the alarm goes off if they've gone like 15 seconds without moving? I received this one as a gift but I'm thinking about returning as I've done some reading on it and doctors say that it really doesn't prevent SIDS. 

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2343185


----------



## nightkd

stuffymuffy said:


> Anyone using one of those movement monitors? The ones that monitor the baby's breathing and the alarm goes off if they've gone like 15 seconds without moving? I received this one as a gift but I'm thinking about returning as I've done some reading on it and doctors say that it really doesn't prevent SIDS.
> 
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2343185

We've got one on our registry. I've heard a lot of good things about them, but also that some people get paranoid listening out for the alarm, so it doesn't actually help them get any sleep.

We'll be trying it, if it doesn't work out for us we can always move to the more 'conventional' monitors... Though DH wants a video monitor...

xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

ive not got one of those movement sensor ones, i think it will make me worry more because if the baby moves off it the alarm goes off or if they are too still so i think i would be having a heart attack every night. ive got the bt 150 which is highly recommended.


----------



## nightkd

Kirsty90 said:


> ive not got one of those movement sensor ones, i think it will make me worry more because if the baby moves off it the alarm goes off or if they are too still so i think i would be having a heart attack every night. ive got the bt 150 which is highly recommended.

Babies do move around an awful lot, I think it's a 20 second still period for the alarm to go off. You can change the sensitivity of the mat too I think - which probably means a few nights of 'OMG!' because it's not sensitive enough, before you find the setting that's right for you.

You can also buy these movement sensor monitors that strap to the baby's nappy, which does a little vibration to stimulate breathing if baby stops breathing...if there's still no movement after that, the alarm will sound.

xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

I think I'm going to return it and get one like this:

https://www.amazon.com/Snuza-Mobile...ie=UTF8&s=baby-products&qid=1272312515&sr=1-9

My LO will be a in bassinet in my room for the first couple of months so having a monitor that had to be under a hard surface i.e crib mattress would be kind of pointless.


----------



## ~RedLily~

i might look into one that straps onto the nappy, sounds like it would be more reliable. i will be having the baby in my room and no doubt checking on her way more than needed though.


----------



## nightkd

I've heard that you can use the sensor ones with bassinets :) I was wondering about that, because we were planning to use a bassinet (I bought one in the UK, but it's going to cost too much to get it over here!)... We're having LO in our room, in her crib (that DH will hopefully be getting to building soon!!)..

xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

is it just me but even just talking about these movement sensors makes me worry? lol. i hate to think what im going to be like once she's here.


----------



## sarah0108

iv never used any type of monitor :blush: x


----------



## nightkd

I'm only worried about being worried :lol: I don't want to be feeling paranoid, it's not going to help!

DH has agreed that we'll get the movement sensor...but he still wants the video monitor too...so I'm thinking it's gonna be HIM that's paranoid! :rofl: I'm just a bit worried incase anything happens while DH is at work, I feel so unprepared to deal with any issues - we were meant to be arranging to do a children's first aid course, but nothing seems to have come from it so far...sooooo.... :shrug:

xx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

well due to this little girl being very impatient i am now on full bedrest until she comes. im only allowed up to eat and shower and go to bathroom. ive been having contractions 3 min apart since yesterday so the have me on meds to stop them which helps for a while but im still contracting!


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

If she comes now she will weigh about 4 1/2 lb won't she ?


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

We have this monitor .........
https://www.mothercare.com/Tommee-T...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42823041&mcb=core


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Lizzieeeee x said:


> If she comes now she will weigh about 4 1/2 lb won't she ?

yea right about. they wernt worried about weight just her lungs not being fully developed


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

Aaawwww hun, tell her to wait for another week 
I hope she is ok xxx


----------



## nightkd

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> well due to this little girl being very impatient i am now on full bedrest until she comes. im only allowed up to eat and shower and go to bathroom. ive been having contractions 3 min apart since yesterday so the have me on meds to stop them which helps for a while but im still contracting!

Gosh, that sucks... Hope your LO stays put for a while yet!! :hugs:

Do you have anyone to act as your slave while you're stuck in bed? :)

xx


----------



## nightkd

BTW, I turn 20 in 4 days :cry:

I'm going to be old like DH! *sob* :lol:

xx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

nightkd said:


> dnw_lvs_mjc said:
> 
> 
> well due to this little girl being very impatient i am now on full bedrest until she comes. im only allowed up to eat and shower and go to bathroom. ive been having contractions 3 min apart since yesterday so the have me on meds to stop them which helps for a while but im still contracting!
> 
> Gosh, that sucks... Hope your LO stays put for a while yet!! :hugs:
> 
> Do you have anyone to act as your slave while you're stuck in bed? :)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

my mom is taking leave from work to stay home with me since i cant do anything. 
20 isnt old!!


----------



## chocaccino

OMG nightkd i hope she holds on a few more weeks!!!
xxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

ive reached the leg cramp stage now :(


----------



## chocaccino

Are any of you girls supposed to be taking your A levels in june? 
Xxx


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

I'm supposed to be taking my GCSE's


----------



## ~RedLily~

its past 12 now so that means its may and we are due next month :)
(i have way too much time on my hands) :haha:


----------



## flutterbywing

Kirsty90 said:


> (i have way too much time on my hands) :haha:

not at all, I noticed the time and shouted it all over the internet :D I'm having a baby NEXT MONTH


----------



## nightkd

It's my birthday!!! (In the UK) :happydance: :cry: :haha:

And that's a nice thought, due next month! Woohoo! :)

xx


----------



## haley09

happy birthday :)


----------



## Deee[Riley<3]

Im Due on the Fourth with a little booy <3
im gettting so anxious ! 
were almost there ladies, good luck !!


----------



## Deee[Riley<3]

Kirsty90 said:


> ive reached the leg cramp stage now :(

those suck so badddd !
the first time i had one i was
in pain so bad i was crying my
eyes out and my boyfrinnn' 
was try'n to get me to walk it off !
the best thing for those horrible
cramps is pointing your foot towards
you, i found this to be a big help !


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

Happy Birthday nightkd :D i hope you have a good day xx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Anybody had any weird changes lately? i used to always be tired now i cant sleepp!


----------



## nightkd

Thanks for the birthday wishes :)

I have weird changes all the time! Is there any particular reason why you can't sleep? Bean has started moving around a LOT, sticking her legs out etc etc no matter which way I lie, so it makes it difficult to get comfortable enough to sleep... I've started waking up on my back a LOT more, which can't be excellent at this stage, but I end up in that position naturally, so it can't be completely awful...

Does anyone else feel like their joints are loosening up all of a sudden? I know it's normal for everything to loosen due to relaxin, but it just feels like everything's suddenly gone 'TWANG!' instead of a gradual occurrence.. It felt like my hip randomly dislocated while I was on the loo yesterday and my shoulder/arm gave way when I tried to sit up in the bath :wacko: My ankles have been clicking every time I walk :dohh: I feel like I'm falling apart!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

oh happy birthday for the other day!


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

I am getting really bad braxton hicks the last few days, i told my midwife and she said the rate i am getting them, it won't be long until she is here.

Is she all developed and ready yet ?


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

Please help me i am quite worried and scared :shrug:


----------



## nightkd

Hun, I got an email at 31/32 weeks pregnant that said "If the baby is born now, it is very likely she'll survive..." I also have a 'growth chart' type thing that I was looking at last night, which says at 36 weeks their kidneys are fully developed and at 37 weeks their lungs are fully matured, so even if LO was born this week, it's *very* likely she'd be fine! :hugs:

Always best that they stay in the oven until full term, but that's 36/37 weeks, so you're very very close, which means she's almost completely done anyway.

xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

i know there was a girl on here that wanted to have her baby at 35 weeks and she actually did end up having it at 35 weeks and he was smalll but healthy. obviously its not recommended but i wouldnt worry. you midwife would have probably put you on bedrest if she was worried. maybe just take it easy from now on.

random question but when do you start using the term 'heavily pregnant'?


----------



## flutterbywing

i know a lady who has just had twins at 34+6 weighing 4lb13 and 5lb1 they were home in 5 days and just perfect.

Just to add tho, braxton hicks definately don't mean you will have your baby soon


----------



## nightkd

Kirsty90 said:


> random question but when do you start using the term 'heavily pregnant'?

See I keep using the term to DH, when I take the piss out of him...eg "Yeah, why don't you make your heavily pregnant wife get up and xxxx" but....well....I haven't got a huge bump, so I don't feel like I'm 'heavily pregnant' because I imagine heavily pregnant women to be really huge....but I'm pretty darn far along in my pregnancy... So does it go by hugeness of bump, or stage of pregnancy??? 

Gee, I may be looking a little too far into this!! :haha:

xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

nightkd said:


> Kirsty90 said:
> 
> 
> random question but when do you start using the term 'heavily pregnant'?
> 
> See I keep using the term to DH, when I take the piss out of him...eg "Yeah, why don't you make your heavily pregnant wife get up and xxxx" but....well....I haven't got a huge bump, so I don't feel like I'm 'heavily pregnant' because I imagine heavily pregnant women to be really huge....but I'm pretty darn far along in my pregnancy... So does it go by hugeness of bump, or stage of pregnancy???
> 
> Gee, I may be looking a little too far into this!! :haha:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

yeh thats what i was wondering because im not very big yet and dont feel it. i want to start using it when fob stresses me out loads to make him feel bad :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

Kirsty i was wondering the same thing when my mum referred to me as heavily pregnant :rofl:

i never really thought about it before :shrug: i always imagine heavily pregnant being like 38weeks+ or something x


----------



## fruitcaz

Hey guys, you will have to forgive me im really slow on bnb as dont really get alot of time to come on here :) But starting maternity leave on sat so im sure you shall be hearing more frrom me!! :) Im Due on the 17th june :) Russel :) Hes a boy lol :) Maybe here earlier as im measuring 4 weeks ahead!! Scary stuff! Hope you are all well :) Xxx


----------



## nightkd

Kirsty90 said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsty90 said:
> 
> 
> random question but when do you start using the term 'heavily pregnant'?
> 
> See I keep using the term to DH, when I take the piss out of him...eg "Yeah, why don't you make your heavily pregnant wife get up and xxxx" but....well....I haven't got a huge bump, so I don't feel like I'm 'heavily pregnant' because I imagine heavily pregnant women to be really huge....but I'm pretty darn far along in my pregnancy... So does it go by hugeness of bump, or stage of pregnancy???
> 
> Gee, I may be looking a little too far into this!! :haha:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> yeh thats what i was wondering because im not very big yet and dont feel it. i want to start using it when fob stresses me out loads to make him feel bad :haha:Click to expand...

Eh, just do it!! :haha:

Welcome Fruitcaz :)

xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

anyone else find it sooo annoying when LO has hiccups? i thought it was cute at first but now i cant stand it.


----------



## chocaccino

Kirsty90 said:


> anyone else find it sooo annoying when LO has hiccups? i thought it was cute at first but now i cant stand it.

Deffinatley get what you mean especially as ATM I've got chickenpox! As soon as I get comfy- there goes baby! Lol 
xxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

oh no youre not better yet?
i seem to notice the hiccups the same time everyday lol.


----------



## haley09

I cant stand the hiccups either LOL at first i was like awwwwww. and now I get them daily at around 5-6 pm and cant stand it


----------



## flutterbywing

Ahh not just me then, lol Lauren will tell you, lil monkey gets them everynight at 12.30, could set the clock by him


----------



## chocaccino

Kirsty90 said:


> oh no youre not better yet?
> i seem to notice the hiccups the same time everyday lol.

It's clearing up slowly but surely
xxx


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

I have had my baby :D,


----------



## nightkd

Congrats Lizzie :)


----------



## chocaccino

I just ate a whole pack of Boursin on crackers :s ... Oh well- Im on my last ticker box, why the hell not lol 
xxx


----------



## nightkd

chocaccino said:


> I just ate a whole pack of Boursin on crackers :s ... Oh well- Im on my last ticker box, why the hell not lol
> xxx

I want Boursin :hissy:

I made these awesome sandwiches one time - loads of mayo, Boursin and ham...They were GOOOOOOOOOOOOD - can't get Boursin over here :(

I think Bean might have dropped, I have all this extra pressure on my bowels; she was moving around a lot today, so maybe she was shifting into the 'proper' position?

xxx


----------



## chocaccino

Lol sorry nightkd. 
Exciting!!! I'm still waiting to drop.
Xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Will one of you ladies who is an active member of the forum please take over this thread as the original poster.

x


----------



## chocaccino

How do I do that?


----------



## flutterbywing

i would but i've not a clue how, could whoever does add me ;) 16th june - boy


----------



## ~RedLily~

what happened to lizzie? was she a troll? sorry if im jumping to conclusions.


----------



## chocaccino

She's a May baby!
xxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

oh yeh :haha: but shes also inactive now


----------



## chocaccino

oh noo!
xxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

i'll be the first to apologise if im wrong but i was getting quite suspicion of her the last few days. hopefully im wrong though.


----------



## flutterbywing

I do agree but we arent allowed to discuss it and it would be a shame if they closed this thread ;), maybe you should edit your posts or at least get back on track, how is everyone ??? Thoroughly fed up I bet!


----------



## flutterbywing

OH and dammit I want boursin too now!!


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

what exactly is boursin? lol


----------



## flutterbywing

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> what exactly is boursin? lol

soft cheese, with erm different things in it, my fav is garlic and herb I think


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

flutterbywing said:


> dnw_lvs_mjc said:
> 
> 
> what exactly is boursin? lol
> 
> soft cheese, with erm different things in it, my fav is garlic and herb I thinkClick to expand...

mm that sounds yummyy. 

my craving is fruit roll ups. i eat at least 2-3 a day. lol


----------



## ~RedLily~

sorry i was going to drop the subject after than anyway.

argh i think im getting spd, for a few days i thought it might have been the baby dropping a bit that was causing the aching but today my pelvis has been sort of clicking when i stand up and hurting quite a lot.


----------



## chocaccino

lol BOURSIN all the way girls!!!
xxx


----------



## flutterbywing

Kirsty90 said:


> sorry i was going to drop the subject after than anyway.
> 
> argh i think im getting spd, for a few days i thought it might have been the baby dropping a bit that was causing the aching but today my pelvis has been sort of clicking when i stand up and hurting quite a lot.

:nope::nope::nope: I wasnt having a go, I just didnt want to get the thread closed ;)

Awww, SPD sucks, try to keep your knees together as much as poss, getting out of the car, our of bed etc, don't try to get dressed standing up, and most importantly, don't overdo it, you'll regret it!


----------



## sarah0108

ohh how do you take over a thread?

oh guess what girls im into the 20's now!! only 29 days to go.. how mad is that?!

but im off to hospital tomorrow to have an iron transfusion.. also i have high BP (but like hanna will tell you.. thats my OH's fault :rofl:) oh and i have a large baby too :rofl:
well actually she said he's ''Long, very long but not chubby at all'' :haha: here comes Mr.10lb'er ;) 

hope everyone is doing well.. and just think NEXT MONTH IS OUR MONTH!!! :happydance:x


----------



## sarah0108

Shall i make a new june thread? :shrug: x


----------



## amygwen

sarah0108 said:


> Shall i make a new june thread? :shrug: x

yeah, I think so :) I'm not sure how to take over a thread? Make a new one if the other girls don't mind either!!


----------



## sarah0108

as long as everyone doesnt mind :) x


----------



## flutterbywing

yep we'll have a shiny new one :D, and let this one die


----------



## amygwen

woohoo! can i be added to the new one?
:)
edd; june 3rd w/ a boy! :blue:


----------

